# Should I be worried about my budgie



## Barry blue (Sep 24, 2021)

Can anyone give me advice about my 18 week old budgie 
Ive had him for 6 weeks he was doing fine until a few days ago
On Wednesday I noticed he was shaking his head from side to side to let out clear fluid but behaviour was normal 
The next day he started to bite (not something he normally does) but still seemed fine 
Today day 3 of him shaking his head letting out the clear liquid his personality has completely changed not only is he biting but he seems scared of everything including me 
He’s still coming out of his cage but not acting his normal self
Any help with be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds to me like he is not feeling well. The shaking of the head with clear liquid coming out is not normal, it sounds as if he may be vomiting. If he was my bird I would be taking him to an avian vet asap. Birds hide illness very well so you need to take action as soon as you notice a problem. If you do not have an avian vet enter your country in the appropriate field in this link to find one https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if there are none in your area look for an exotic vet, they also usually treat birds.


----------



## Barry blue (Sep 24, 2021)

Cody said:


> Sounds to me like he is not feeling well. The shaking of the head with clear liquid coming out is not normal, it sounds as if he may be vomiting. If he was my bird I would be taking him to an avian vet asap. Birds hide illness very well so you need to take action as soon as you notice a problem. If you do not have an avian vet enter your country in the appropriate field in this link to find one https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if there are none in your area look for an exotic vet, they also usually treat birds.


Do you advise I take him to a out of hours vet tonight or could it wait till morning to take him to the local vet
Im just a little worried the distance of the out of hours vet may distress him even more 
If it is something that could wait till morning I feel it would be a lot more friendly to him but don’t want to wait if it could be serious


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Either way you should be seeing a vet that treats birds. You will have to make the decision on when to take him based on his symptoms, is he eating, is he fluffed up, what do the droppings look like?


----------



## Barry blue (Sep 24, 2021)

He’s eating like normal pooing like normal and isn’t fluffed up 
If anything his voice is lower than normal and he makes a very quiet sound almost like a sneeze


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

It sounds as though you can wait until tomorrow to take your budgie to the Avian Veterinarian.
What is the budgie's name?
*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------

